# Ooma users?



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a question, I'm looking into ooma vo up service.
1. Once I get it and port my number over, do i then cancel my Verizon service?
2. It says $19.95 per user....what is a user? I guess you don't just buy the $200 hub, hook up ip phones and go on your way?
3. Anything else I should know?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

where does it say $19.95/user?

just pick one up from costco.com, then if you are not happy return it

i've had it for about 5 years now, i think it is about $6/month total


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

On their website.
http://www.ooma.com/business/


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ok, thanks for that

it's for business not home

to me, each additional user is each additional number added
ie. each salesman/woman has their own fax/telephone number = $19.95

to clarify just use their online help, i've always found them to be very decent


----------

